# Does anyone have a Hix swing man 15 press



## hotcars (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi, I just got a Hix swing manual 15" press. I am having some problems on setting it up. If I could pick your brains it might help.
1. How do you decide what med. and heavy pressure is.
2. How close to right is the temp nob to the press temp.
3. Is there any little quirks it has and any general tips.
any help will help. I am having trouble doing some stock transfers.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

hotcars said:


> Hi, I just got a Hix swing manual 15" press. I am having some problems on setting it up. If I could pick your brains it might help.
> 1. How do you decide what med. and heavy pressure is.
> 2. How close to right is the temp nob to the press temp.
> 3. Is there any little quirks it has and any general tips.
> ...


I just got mine a couple of weeks ago. I think the pressure thing, is something you just have to fiddle with, and as you use it more, you will get use to knowing where to set it. I haven't had to mess with mine much. Same with the knob. The only problem I ran into with it, was with Ironall paper. But I had read enough to know that sometimes you have to mess with the time/temp settings to get it right. An I was able to get that going.


----------



## hotcars (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Robert, I think you are right. I called proworld and they are helpping me with the problems I am having. We will see.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

MY first prob with Swingman was the pressure. The pressure knob was tricky, I didn't know I'm not getting enough pressure. My husband adjusted it for me and then the press made wonders.

A tip when pressing ProWorld transfers: press transfers with same temp, but with heavy pressure and longer dwell time. If it says 9-10 sec, make it 12 sec. It worked for me.


----------



## hotcars (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for the help. I think you are right about the time. I noticed if it is a transfer has a lot of ink on it (thick I mean) I am leaving it on 2-5 sec. longer and counting to 3 mississippi before I remove the paper. It seems to be working just great most of the time.


----------



## WearSuccor (Sep 1, 2007)

Have you had any problems with the pivot point's grease getting on any garments? My first press was a 12x12 hobbylite and I had to wrap the lower pivot area with walmart bags to keep the grease from getting on the garments when they got close to it...

Now, I'm going to order a new press, but don't know if that grease issue was just a fluke problem with my press. I have a clam type press now, but it's a cheap one that's just getting me by...Trying to decide on which to get, a Clam or Pivot style.

Also, does anyone have problems with spending too much time rotating the platen out of the way when you should be tending to the transfer? Because it doesn't automatically move to it's original resting position with a spring, you have to stop it manually and make sure it doesn't "bounce" or rotate back towards your garment while your working...???

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## vmyers13 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a swingman and have to get the wire to the heat element replaced. I didn't notice that the ties holding those 3 wires were too tight. So make sure you check that. One of the wire couldn't flex enough when going back and forth and broke. I have only had it for a year and a half so it is just out of warranty too. Just something that i learned the hardway. Besides that i loved the thing.


----------



## WearSuccor (Sep 1, 2007)

vmyers13 said:


> I have a swingman and have to get the wire to the heat element replaced. I didn't notice that the ties holding those 3 wires were too tight. So make sure you check that. One of the wire couldn't flex enough when going back and forth and broke. I have only had it for a year and a half so it is just out of warranty too. Just something that i learned the hardway. Besides that i loved the thing.


But did you ever have the grease problem? I messed up the first several shirts I pressed before I noticed what was causing it...


----------



## giaowsa (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm thinking of purchasing one and having it shipped to Hawaii, but I hear that to do any replacements under warranty then you'd have to ship the equipment back? Is that necessary for all parts or evaluation? I'd think that would be quite costly..


----------

